# restrictions



## ptinous (19 Janvier 2012)

bonjour ! 

quand je met les restrictions sur ipad si mon fils joue, une fois que je remet le mode normal mes appications ce dispatchent de partout .... Elles ne restent pas dans leur dossier de base que j'ai fais .... 

y a t il un moyen de bloquer ca ???? 

merci


----------

